# استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2010)

* ردا ساحقا للقائلين بتحريف الكتاب المقدس


 استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس

1- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته : فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.

2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل جيل وعصر : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.

3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد : فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

4- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله : فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب فى جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهى خلاص الإنسان.

5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه : إذ يفوق توزيعه أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

6- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى صموده وبقائه : لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقي الكتاب المقدس من إضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقي صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

7- الكتاب المقدس فى قوته وتأثيره : فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد فى أى كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.

1- شهادة المخطوطات القديمة :

أهم مخطوطات العهد القديم :
لفائف البحر الميت وترجع إلى 100- 250 ق.م.
بردية ناش وترجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى.
مخطوطات جينزة - القاهرة وترجع للقرن السادس حتى التاسع الميلادى.
مخطوطات الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية وترجع إلى 100ق.م.

أهم مخطوطات العهد الجديد :
المخطوطات البردية :
مخطوطة جون رايلاند وترجع إلى 125م.
مخطوطة بودمير وترجع إلى 150م.
مخطوطة تشستر بيتي وترجع إلى 220م.
المخطوطات البوصية :
النسخة السينائية وترجع إلى 340م. وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.
النسخة الفاتيكانية وترجع إلى 350م. وهى محفوظة الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان.
النسخة الاسكندرية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.
النسخة الافرايمية وترجع إلى 450م. وهى موجودة الآن فى المكتبة الوطنية بباريس.
هذه المخطوطات وآلاف المخطوطات الأخرى الموجودة لدينا الآن، والتى حدد عمرها علماء محايدون، تؤكد بكل يقين أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم نقله إلينا بأمانة ودقة تامة.

2- شهادة الترجمات :
ترجمات العهد القديم :
الأرامية (500 ق.م)
السبعينية (285 ق.م)
السريانية (فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية).

ترجمات العهد الجديد :
الترجمات اللاتينية : اللاتينية (ايطاليا) فى القرن الثانى الميلادى - الفولجاتا الشعبية فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.
الترجمات السريانية : القديمة (القرن الثانى الميلادى) - البسيطة (150-200) - الفيلوكسينان (508م).
الترجمات القبطية : الصعيدية (بدأها نبينوس 185م) - الأخميمية والفيومية (الرابع والخامس الميلادى) - البحيرية (القرن الرابع الميلادى).
ترجمات أخرى : مثل الأرمينية والجورجية والأثيوبية والعربية وغيرها.
هذه الترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جداً قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.

3- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين :

اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتي :

أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.
أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية.
أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب.
أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة.

4- شهادة الكتب الكنسية :

عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تماما للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى نص عندنا.

عزيزى القارئ : نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية :

الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى.
الكتاب المقدس لم يحتوي على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته.
الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً.
وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس :

الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1).
كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1).
إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10).
ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم البقول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1).
ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1).
خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2).
إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40).
إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (أي 7:26).
إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1).
إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15).
إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12).

5-شهادة التاريخ والآثار

شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات :

1- العهد القديم :
إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2).
يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7).
عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 حزيران / يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء فى (تك 6).
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1).
إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة، وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14).
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6).
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس.

2- العهد الجديد :
شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح.
شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار.
شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى.
شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح.
تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما.
صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولي.

6- شهادة إتمام النبوات

1- نبوات العهد القديم :
نبوات عن السيد المسيح : هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.
نبوات عن شعوب وملوك :
نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27).
نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن الـ 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16).
نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً.
نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.
نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها.
نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة.
نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين.
نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً.
نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة.

2- نبوات العهد الجديد :
تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً.
وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى.
وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44).
وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك.
وتنبأ عن استشهاد الرسول بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً.

7- شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد :

وحدة العهد القديم والجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟

2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته :
كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث.
كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة.
ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة.
كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً.
لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه.
استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به. 

3- أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها :
من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟

عزيزى القارئ : هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24).

يتصور البعض أن هناك من يستطيع تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولكن هذا مستحيل لأسباب كثيرة منها :
1- وحدة الكتاب المقدس
لقد اشترك فيه أكثر من أربعين كاتباً، وفى فترة زمنية تزيد عن 1600 سنة. فلقد كتب موسى أسفاره حوالى سنة 1500 ق.م، وكتب يوحنا إنجيله حوالى سنة 100م. ولقد تباينوا فى صفاتهم وظروفهم وأماكن إقامتهم وعصورهم: فمنهم الفلاسفة مثل موسى وبولس، ومنهم البسطاء مثل عاموس جانى الجميز وداود الراعى وبطرس الصياد، ومنهم قائد الجيش مثل يشوع وساقى الملك مثل نحميا، ورجل القصور مثل أشعياء، ودانيال رئيس الوزراء وسليمان الحكيم.. منهم من كتب فى البرية كموسى النبى، وفى الجب كأرميا، وفى المراعى كداود، وفى السجن كبولس.. لكن الكتاب - رغم ذلك كله - يتمتع بوحدة عجيبة بين أسفاره كلها. موضوعه: (خلاص الإنسان) يشرح لنا معاملات الله مع البشر، ثم فداءه لهم، ثم طريقة تحقيق الفداء فى حياتنا اليومية "لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس"
(2بط 21:1). لذلك "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذى فى البر، لكى يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تى 16:3،17).

2- نبوات

مما يؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس مُوحى به من الله أنه يحوى نبوات كثيرة بحذافيرها وهذه مجرد أمثلة :
أكثر من 300 ثلاثمائة نبوة عن السيد المسيح، كّتبت قبل مجيئه بمئات السنين، وتمت بدقة عجيبة.

نبوات عن سقوط مصر وهى فى أوج قوتها وقد تمت فى (حز 19).

نبوات عن سبى أشور وسبى بابل وردت فى أشعياء وأرميا.

نبوة عن نصرة كورش - ملك فارس - على البابليين وعودة اليهود من سبيهم. وقد وردت النبوة فى أشعياء، وقرأها كورش بعد انتصاره، وذهل منها فأطلق اليهود فعلا وعادوا إلى أرضهم.

أنبأ الرب بخراب أورشليم بصورة مريرة وتمت النبوة بحذافيرها سنة 70م على يد تيطس القائد الرومانى.

أنبأ الرب باستشهاد بطرس الرسول وتم ذلك فعلاً سنة 68م على يد نيرون.

3- النسخ القديمة

توجد نسخ قديمة من الكتاب المقدس أكتشفها العلماء ووجدوها أنها تطابق ما بين أيدينا بدقة كاملة مثل :

النسخة الفاتيكانية : ترجع إلى أوائل القرن الرابع، ومحفوظة بالفاتيكان. كتبت فى مصر بأمر الملك قسطنطين.

النسخة السينائية : ترجع إلى أواخر القرن الرابع، وعثر عليها العالم تشندروف فى دير سانت كاترين عند سفح جبل سيناء وهى الآن فى المتحف البريطانى.
النسخة الإسكندرية : وترجع إلى القرن الخامس، وظلت فى حوزة باباوات الإسكندرية حتى سنة 1638، حيث أهداها البابا كيرلس إلى شارل الأول ملك بريطانيا وهى الآن بالمتحف البريطانى.

النسخة الأفرايمية : محفوظة بباريس، ومكتوبة على أوراق كانت تحمل ميامر لمار افرام السريانى.
هذا بالإضافة إلى نسخة بيزى (قرن 6)، ونسخة واشنطن (قرن 5)، ومئات النسخ الأخرى ومخطوطات البحر الميت، ومخطوطة تشستر بيتي التى ترجع إلى عام 250م وهى من الورق البردى ومحفوظة فى دبلن بايرلندا.


4- شهادة الآثار والحفريات

مع نشأة علم الحفريات وأبحاثه الجبارة فى القرن الماضى، تم إكتشاف معالم كثيرة، عليها كتابات هامة ترجع إلى عصور الكتاب المختلفة. وبالمقارنة بين هذه المعالم وكتاباتها المدفوعة منذ مئات السنين نجد تطابقاً كاملاً مع ما لدينا من أسفار وهذه بعض الأمثلة :

إكتشاف بابل باللغة المسمارية تحكى نفس قصة الطوفان.

إكتشف العلماء أطلال مدينتى فيثوم ورعمسيس اللتين بناهما اليهود لفرعون، وقد وردتا فى (خر 11:1) ولم يعثر عليهما إلا سنة 1884م.

حجر موآب يحوى 34 سطرا تحكى قصة حرب ميشع ملك موآب مع يهورام ملك إسرائيل، وهو نفس ما ورد فى (2مل 6:3-27).

حجر رشيد الذى كشف لنا سر اللغة المصرية القديمة حيث دون فيها المصريون بالهيروغليفية والديموطيقية واليونانية أموراً تطابق ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس.

صخرة كردستان وعليها نقوش تحكى قصة داريوس ملك فارس (دا 5،6،9،21).

مسلة شلمناصر ملك أشور وفيها يبدو هوشع ملك إسرائيل خاضعاً يقدّم له الجزية، وهذا نفس ما ورد فى (2مل 3:17).

أطلال نينوى القديمة حيث قصور ملوك آشور وكتابات تطابق ما لدينا من معلومات.

أطلال أريحا، التى أحرقها يشوع وتبدو مبانيها محروقة بالنار كما ورد فى الكتاب.
كثير من الكتابات فى منطقة أور الكلدانيين تحوى معلومات عن إبراهيم تطابق ما لدينا وكانوا يسجلون ما يريدون على الحجارة.
صليب السيد المسيح، وقصة إكتشافه الجبارة وكذلك الأكفان التى دفٌن بها ووثيقة الحكم عليه. 

منقـــــول

​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2010)

*هذا هو كتابنا المقدس 

«السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول»​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك ايامك


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> ربنا يبارك ايامك



مشكور أبانووب 
سلام المسيح †​


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 يوليو 2010)

على فكرة عارفين ليه بيقولوا ان الانجيل محرف
عشان محمد\ اخطاء فى كلمه انه قال مبشرا برسول ياتى من بعدى ​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> على فكرة عارفين ليه بيقولوا ان الانجيل محرف
> عشان محمد\ اخطاء فى كلمه انه قال مبشرا برسول ياتى من بعدى ​


*
ربنا يهديهم للحق الي هو في المسيح وحده !! ​*


----------



## المهندي (21 يوليو 2010)

_كلام منمق و جميل _

_لكن اعدريني ردك ليس ساحقا بل يمكن القول انه منمق _

_لدلك سأعلق علي نقطه واحده من كلامك المنمق ..._

_قلتي _


> _الكتاب المقدس لم يحتوي على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته_




_بل العكس هو الصحيح الكتاب المقدس وقع به خطأ علمي لم يقع فيه احد قبله ولا بعده _
_و قد أكتشفت هدا الخطأ او بالاحري تصحيح الخطأ العلمي الفادح في الترجمه القبطيه خلال دراستي لي احد الاسفار ..._

_يعني الخطأ العلمي الفادح وقع في النص العبري و تصحيح هدا الخطأ العلمي الفادح تم في الترجمه السبعينيه و اللاتينيه و القبطيه حيث قام المترجمون الاوائل بتصحيح الخطأ خلال الترجمه لعلمهم بأن النص العبري غلط ...._

_فما رأيك يا ربد روز ؟_
_كيف تقولين ان الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي علي اخطاء علميه رغم وقوعه في خطأ علمي فادح صححه المترجمون الاوائل ؟_


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يوليو 2010)

> _بل العكس هو الصحيح الكتاب المقدس وقع به خطأ علمي لم يقع فيه احد قبله ولا بعده _
> _و قد أكتشفت هدا الخطأ او بالاحري تصحيح الخطأ العلمي الفادح في الترجمه القبطيه خلال دراستي لي احد الاسفار ..._
> 
> _يعني الخطأ العلمي الفادح وقع في النص العبري و تصحيح هدا الخطأ العلمي الفادح تم في الترجمه السبعينيه و اللاتينيه و القبطيه حيث قام المترجمون الاوائل بتصحيح الخطأ خلال الترجمه لعلمهم بأن النص العبري غلط ...._
> ...


*اللى هوا*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> _كلام منمق و جميل _
> 
> _لكن اعدريني ردك ليس ساحقا بل يمكن القول انه منمق _
> 
> ...



*اعذرني اخ المهندي 
بل هو ساحق لمحمد و للقرأن و لشيوخ الاسلام المفتريين الكاذبين!!





و قد أكتشفت هدا الخطأ​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ما شاء الله عليك !! انت اللي اكتشفت الخطأ !! 
ربنا يهديك !! 
طيب يا ريت بقى تحكيلنا هالخطأ العلمي يا حضرة الدكتور المكتشف !!

​*


----------



## المهندي (23 يوليو 2010)

> بل هو ساحق لمحمد و للقرأن و لشيوخ الاسلام المفتريين الكاذبين!!


 
مشاء الله علي الاخلاق مشاء الله 



> يا حضرة الدكتور المكتشف


 
حاضر من عيني الاتنين ...

نشوف مع بعض حقائق جديده مكتشفه حديثا 

الاعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس :

ايوب الاصحاح 9 العدد 11
 هل ينمي البردي في غير الغمقة او تنبت الحلفاء بلا ماء.

 اكتشاف علمي جديد في النص العبري للكتاب المقدس ...

البردي لا ينمو في غير جو رطب 
الحلفا لا ينمو في غير الماء 

هذه ترجمه عربيه للنص العبري ...

يمكن لي الاخت روز احضار النص اليوناني لي اثبات هذا الاعجاز العلمي 
او بالاحري تصحيح هذا الخطأ العلمي الفادح 

لان في الترجمه اليونانيه ستجدها هكذا 


 هل ينمي البردي في غير ماء او تنبت الحلفاء بلا الغمقة

يعني 
البردي لا ينمو بلا ماء
و الحلفا لا تنمو بلا غمقه

طبعا الاخت روز ستبين لنا مين الصادق و مين غير ذلك 

النص العبري الذ يقول البردي لا ينمو بغير رطوبه و الحلفا بلا ماء 
ام النص اليوناني الذي يقول العكس 

و بكده ما اصدعش نفسي و اخلي هذه المهمه لي الاخت روز 

ربنا معاكي


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يوليو 2010)

*اولا النص فى الاصحاح 8 عدد 11 وليس الاصحاح ال9
النص العبرى
**הֲיִֽגְאֶה־ גֹּ֭מֶא בְּלֹ֣א בִצָּ֑ה יִשְׂגֶּה־ אָ֥חוּ בְלִי־ מָֽיִם׃ *
*ودا النص اليونانى*
*Job 8:11 Greek OT: Septuagint with Diacritics
 ................................................................................ 
μὴ θάλλει πάπυρος ἄνευ ὕδατος ἢ ὑψωθήσεται βούτομον ἄνευ πότου*

*والترجمة الانجليزى *

*New American Standard Bible (©1995)
 ................................................................................ 
"Can the papyrus grow up without a marsh? Can the rushes grow without water?*
*ممكن توضحلى اعتراضك* *لانى مش فاهم*


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2010)

*11 أينمو البردي حيث لا مستنقع، أم تنبت الحلفاء من غير ماء؟
12 إنها تيبس قبل سائر العشب، وهي في نضارتها لم تقطع. 



يظهر انك ما قرأت علامة الاستفهام( ؟ )  اللي في نهاية النص !! و لا حتى قرأت
الالف المهموزة( أ ) في كلمة أينمو!! 
و كلها ادوات تفيد الاستفهام !!  

في النص العبري و اليوناني ستجد  التساؤل واضح في النص و ايضا في الترجمة ستجد ان هناك تساؤل و تعجب عن نمو البردي و الحلفاء!! 
اي ان النص لا يخبر حقيقة يا أخ ! 


( النص العبري و اليوناني احضرهما اخي شمس الحق )

عجبي الا تعلم ان هذه الادوات تغير محور الحديث كاملا !! يبقى اعرف اقرأ في المرة القادمة !! مش اعتراض و امشي !! 

و من التفسير تجد ان البردي و الحلفاء هما الاثنان يحتاجان الى الماء الكثير لينموان !!!
ثم ان الايات لم تخبر حقيقة اين ينمو كل منهما !! اي لم يصرح بمكان النمو انما ذكر تعجب و استفهام !! 

يعني نوضح بنقاط:

1. سفر أيوب هو من الاسفار الشعرية التي تكون اقرب الى الاشعار و التشبيهات
2. الايات لم تذكر و تصرح عن مكان نمو الحلفاء و البردي اي لم يقل هنا تنبت الحلفاء.... و هنا ينبت البردي!! 
3. الايات اتت باسلوب الاستفهام و التعجب و بذلك فهي لم تخبر بحقيقة مكان نمو كل منها!! 
4. من المعروف ان مكان الماء الكثير الراكد يشكل مستنقع و غمقة !! الا تعرف هذه الحقيقة عجبي
و الماء الراكد لا يمكن فصله عن المستنقع لان المستنقع ما هو الا ماءا راكدا 

يعني انت لما بتقول ماء غزير يبقى اكيد يساوي ماء راكد و اكيد يساوي مستنقع !! 
وصلت ؟؟؟


التفسير للايات اقرأ معي :

هل ينمي البردي في غير الغمقة. أو تنبت الحلفاء بلا ماء= البردي والحلفاء ينميان علي ضفاف النيل في مصر. و هما يحتاجان للماء الكثير وحينما يقطعان و ينفصلان عن الماء سريعاً ما يجفوا. أو إذا إنقطع عنهم الماء= وهو بعد في نضارته لم يقطع ييبس بسرعة جداً بالمقارنة مع العشب ويفقد نضارته. و هكذا الإنسان المرائي حين يترك الله يموت ويهلك ويذهب عنه بهاؤه. قد يستمر بهاؤه ونجاحه فترة ولكن سريعاً سيزول عنه كل إزدهار بسبب شره لأن الله سيتخلي عنه مثلما يبس البردي بسرعة حين إنقطع عنه الماء. ولذلك لأن جذور البردي ضعيفة جداً فإن لم يُروَ جيداً ييبس بسرعة جداً مهما بدا في خضرة وجمال وقتي. 

ربنا يهديك
و تاني مرة اعرف كيف تتحدى !! 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2010)

*طبعا الاخ المهندي تحدى و هرب !!! 

جوابناك على التحدي اللي اتحديته يا اخ لماذا لم ترد على اجاباتنا

عجبي !! ​*


----------



## ASTRO (30 يوليو 2010)

خالص التحية على الشرح المنمق وعلى الردود الوافية المنطقية.ربنا يبارك كل من اجتهد لمجد اسمه


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2010)

astro قال:


> خالص التحية على الشرح المنمق وعلى الردود الوافية المنطقية.ربنا يبارك كل من اجتهد لمجد اسمه



*شكرا على الرد astro
و لكن الشرح ليس منمقا بل حقيقيا واقعيا 
اعذرني فكلمة منمق ممكن انها تعني مجمّل او تم تطويعه لتحقيق هدف ما 
و لكن الحقيقة غير ذلك فهذا هو الواقع الحقيقي 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح †​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 يوليو 2010)

*NO COMMENT !!!*
*سلام المسيح *
*الرب يبارك حياتك اخت روز بجد موضوع جميل ورد رائع*​


----------



## Rosetta (31 يوليو 2010)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> *NO COMMENT !!!*
> *سلام المسيح *
> *الرب يبارك حياتك اخت روز بجد موضوع جميل ورد رائع*​


*
شكرا اخي الحبيب The Dragon Christian
على المشاركة 
ربنا يباركك †​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2010)

*أخى محمد العياش  عندك موضوع حطه لكن تحط روابط كتب فده مرفوض تماما*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا red rose موضوع جميل والرب قادر على حماية كلمتة (  السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول )

اما الاخ المعترص فانا اشفق علية من الحسرة والغيظ ولكنها النتيجة الطبيعية30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2010)

شايمس قال:


> فعلا red rose موضوع جميل والرب قادر على حماية كلمتة (  السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول )
> 
> اما الاخ المعترص فانا اشفق علية من الحسرة والغيظ ولكنها النتيجة الطبيعية30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:



*شكرا اخ شايمس 
ربنا يبارك ايامك  

و فعلا من يتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف ما هو الا شيطان يكفر بالله و يتهمه بالعجز و الضعف 
و حاشا لله ان يكون هكذا 

لان كلمة الله فوق كل شيء ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات غلط 
اولا الرسل والتلاميذ بداوا فى تسجيل الانجيل بعد صعود المسيح مباشرة على اكبر تقدير عام 60 ميلادية 
وانتهت الكتابة فى حدود عام 97 ميلادية الى 100 بنياحة يوحنا الحبيب اخر رسل المسيح
ثانيا لم يكتب احد انجيلا او رسالة فى العهد الجديد الا وقد عاين الكلمة وشاهد كل شئ بتدقيق منذ البدء
تعالى للنسخ المنسوخة عن الكتابات الاصولية
يمتلك التقليد الكنسى بمختلف توزيعاته الجغرافية
يونانى سريانى لاتينى قبطى اكتر من 24 الف مخطوطة 
الاهم من دا كله فى وجهه نظرى هى اقوال الاباء فى حوالى مليون اقتباس للاباء من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وكل نص مذكور فى كتابات الاباء
ويمتدوا من تلاميذ التلاميذ القديس اغناطيوس وبوليكاربوس
عاينوا وعايشوا التلاميذ انفسهم
فلم ينتهى عصر الرسل والا قد استلمنا الاسفار المقدسة اللى اراد بها المسيح ان يصل عن طريقها لنا كل الفكر المسيحى القويم
ولا مجال للتشكيك بتلاميذ المسيح ورسله القديسين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بالنسبة للعهد القديم لدينا من قبل المسيح نسخ عبرية تتطابق مع النص العبرى الماسورتيك 
وترجمة سبعينية قبل الميلاد 
ولدينا نسخ بعد الميلاد عبرية والترجمة السبعينية موجود لها مخطوطات بداخل التقليد الكنسى 
ثانيا طريقة نسخ العبرى كانت بالحرف وبيعدوا عدد حروف كل رق فى المخطوطة وكان ليها طريقة دقيقة فى النسخ 
والنسخة اللى فيها خطا بتستبعد 
فالعهد القديم 
المخطوطات تشهد لاصوليته
والمسيحين يشهدون باصوليته واستلمته كنيسة العهد الجديد من اليهود كما هو الى يومنا هذا واستحالة حد من اليهود يحذف حرف مش هنسكتلهم
قعد حوارات وسيمنارات يهودية مسيحية حوالين حرف فى مزمور 22 كارو ولا كارى
ثقبوا ولا كاسد 
حرف واحد مسبنهوش يعدى فالحكاية مش بالسذاجة اللى نتخيلها ان اى حد يمتد يده لكلام يوؤمن بيه العالم اجمع وحد يسكتله 
ونقولنا بفخر اكبر كتاب يحتوى توثيق من المخطوطات وممن اقتبسوا منه عبر تاريخ البشرية هو الكتاب المقدس
عهد جديد وقديم 
*


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك اختى*

*+++*​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الشرح الوافى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2011)

*اتمني انك تكون استفدت منه دا اهم شئ *​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك اختى*
> 
> *+++*​



*شكرا اخي الغالي 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> مشكور على الشرح الوافى



*شكراااا للمرور 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

اين ذهب المخترع !!!


----------



## ابن الكلمة (8 فبراير 2011)

أنا كتبت بحث عن معنى التحريف وهل ينطبق هذا المعنى على الكتاب المقدس ، وما رأى علم النقد النصى فى هذا الموضوع . 

قضية التحريف (تحميل) 

مدونتى الالكترونية 
ابن الكلمة 
www.drsamtc.blogspot.com


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

*بحث جميل يا ابن الكلمة وياريت بعد كدة ابقى افتح بيهم مواضيع واخبرني انك ادرجت بهم مواضيع عشان ابلغ المدير ليوافق عليهم
*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 فبراير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *بحث جميل يا ابن الكلمة وياريت بعد كدة ابقى افتح بيهم مواضيع واخبرني انك ادرجت بهم مواضيع عشان ابلغ المدير ليوافق عليهم
> *



ألف شكر على تشجيعك الدائم لى ، ربنا يباركك ... 
و وعد منى أن الموضوع المقبل سأرسله لك لا لكى تنشره بل لتراجعه قبل أن تنشره . 
ربنا يبارك أعمالنا 

مدونتى الالكترونية 
ابن الكلمة 
www.drsamtc.blogspot.com​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يباركك على مجهودك الكبير ويارب تكون الكتب عجبتك ولو احجتك اي كتاب قل لي وتقريبا هو عندي


----------



## ابن الكلمة (11 فبراير 2011)

شكراً عزيزى مولكا ، الرجاء أن ترسل لى بريدك الالكترونى على الخاص لكى أراسلك ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------

